# Brown Plant



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I had a past thread of some of my plant leaves turning brown and I told yal that I would get a picture of the plant so here it is. 

If someone would know what kind of plant it is it would help out greatly and if someone could find out whats wrong with it that would be awsome also 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

1. Some kind of sword, I think
2. Looks like your lighting is low. How many watts do you have over the tank?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I told ya in your other post, your lighting is super low. Plants aren't gonna live long in that light.


----------

